# wifi rtl8187 (en msi wind u100)

## nachopro

Hola amigos! ayer he adquirido una linda MSI Wind u100.

Ya tengo todo a raya salvo con el wifi (mi karma con las portátiles, je)

He compilado el kernel y los módulos tal como se dice aquí: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/RTL8187

Al hacer el modprobe, todo funciona y la vida es bella.... pero no se me crea ninguna interfaz. wlan0 no existe, ni nada similar.

Qué debería hacer?

Gracias!

pd: la verdad que muy linda netbook, los tiempos de compilación no distan mucho de mi desktop (Athlon64 X2 2.0 GHz) y mi notebook (Turion64 X2 1.9GHz)... aunque no se puede comparar dos cores contra el hypertrheading del Atom  :Razz: 

----------

## gringo

que te sale en un ifconfig -a después de haber cargado el módulo ? 

en mi eeepc ( que tb. tiene una ralink) la interfaz se llama ra0, no wlan0.

saluetes

----------

## nachopro

no, no me levanta ninguna interfaz...  :Sad: 

sólo me lista la eth0 y la lo 

igual tengo una Realtek 8187

----------

## gringo

que te dice un lspci ?

una rápida búsqueda en google me dice que igual el chip que tiene el netbook ese es una rt2700 o una rt2860 ( esta última es la que tiene mi eeepc por cierto).

saluetes

----------

## nachopro

Gringo, eso depende del modelo.

Las Wind pueden venir con dos tipos de realtek o con el ralink que vos decís.

en mi caso:

```
Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8187SE Wireless LAN Controller (rev 22)
```

cuando hago un modprobe del rtl8187 el syslog notifica que encontró el hardware en tal USB y que todo salió bien... pero no dice más nada  :Sad:  (cuando gralmente debería decir: tal hard, asociado a tal interface.. bla bla bla)

----------

## gringo

EDITO : googleando me encuentro con esto :

http://wiki.debian.org/rtl818x

 *Quote:*   

> The RTL8187SE chipset is not supported by the project at this time. An experimental vendor driver is available, which is included in the mainline Linux kernel since 2.6.29-rc1. It is present in Debian kernel images since 2.6.29

 

asi que, que kernel estás usando ?

saluetes

----------

